# The Burma Shave Signs By The Side Of The Road.



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/waterman37.html


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh yes. These were popular when I was a teenager. They had some good sayings.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2014)

What fun Meanderer! I have seen a few Burma Save signs.

Say, is Sticky Valves riden' with you tonight?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 9219


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> What fun Meanderer! I have seen a few Burma Save signs.
> 
> Say, is Sticky Valves riden' with you tonight?


Liked your ad! Seems there was a whole gang: Dirty Sludge, Blacky Carbon, Sticky Valves, Gummy Rings & a Fem Fetal named ?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 9226




View attachment 9227


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2014)

I always got a kick out of those signs going cross-country ever since I was a kid.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

Good ones Bonnie!!  Many *still *"rely on horn"....."instead of brake"!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

60 MPH doesn't seem fast today! 

View attachment 9247


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment 9272View attachment 9274


----------



## Pam (Aug 24, 2014)

Many thanks, Meanderer for an interesting topic!  I'd never heard of Burma-shave and/or the history behind it.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2014)

Woke up and made my own this morning:View attachment 9276
Growin Old........And a Beard......Better Shave....Don't Look......Weird.......Burma Shave


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2014)

I think the first Burma Shave ad went:

While in this vale
Of toil and sin
Your head grows bald
But not your chin.

Burma Shave


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment 9297View attachment 9294


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

View attachment 9341View attachment 9340View attachment 9344


----------



## Susie (Aug 29, 2014)

Evokes so many memories from the past!  Remember vividly traveling up the Feather river with Aunt Rose and Onkel Rudolph to our favourite picnic spot and seeing many of these signs along the way, (1935/36).
Just love the photos, and thanks so much, Meanderer, for starting this topic.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2014)

Susie said:


> Evokes so many memories from the past!  Remember vividly traveling up the Feather river with Aunt Rose and Onkel Rudolph to our favourite picnic spot and seeing many of these signs along the way, (1935/36).
> Just love the photos, and thanks so much, Meanderer, for starting this topic.


Welcome to the forum Susie, hope you like it here.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2014)

View attachment 9435


View attachment 9436


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

I remember the Burma Shave signs from when I was a kid.  They were all along Route 66.  We used to go from California to Oklahoma to see my grandparents.  

I thought they were a hoot (the signs, not my grandparents).


----------

